
Okuna.io - tvthiel
https://okuna.io
======
TylerE
Does anyone else hate these super-vague headlines? A domain by itself should
not be an acceptable headline.

------
Stammon
Apparently it's open source, the repos can be found here:

[https://github.com/OkunaOrg](https://github.com/OkunaOrg)

Most of the reactions I saw here are rather negative. Did just no one of the
other commenters dig deeper and simply react pessimistic to anything with the
label "social network" or are there substantial issues, that I missed?

~~~
ScottFree
The Google/Fitbit acquisition is still fresh in everyone's minds. That's going
to color the perception of any new app/site that has the potential to gather
information about you for some time to come.

------
29athrowaway
Privacy friendly.

Source: dude, trust me.

------
forgotmypw10
Doesn't care enough about accessibility/usability to make a simple content
page noJS-accessible...

Centralized...

Uses Recaptcha for contact form...

I think I'll have to pass.

------
reubens
Looks great. Any idea who is backing it financially?

~~~
binarycrusader
Looks like it started as a Kickstarter project, but it would be interesting to
see who's funding it now:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1520156881/openbook-
pri...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1520156881/openbook-privacy-
friendly-fun-and-honest-social-ne)

[https://www.okuna.io/en/faq](https://www.okuna.io/en/faq)

They're apparently looking for an Angel investor:
[https://www.okuna.io/en/angel](https://www.okuna.io/en/angel)

------
Gys
In case you read the comments before clicking the link:

> an ethical social network for a brighter tomorrow.

------
masonic
"Beta coming mid 2019"

Oops.

